# Hirschs Bottle



## TxBottleDigger (Aug 1, 2020)

I got this bottle today and I really love it. It was marked as a orange crush crush bottle which what it looks like since it’s lined design but isn’t. It has a 1860-1880 mold seam ending right before the top. The neck of the bottle is to say at the least imperfect and slanted. Near the end of the seam into the lip there is molding errors in the glass. There is a blank spot in the middle of it for a paper label. On the bottom it’s marked Hirschs and under it RSC. I believe Hirschs pertains to Hirschs & Bros Co. Does anyone know what was in this bottle and if it’s anything of value?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 1, 2020)

Looks like a peppersauce to me, nice crude lip on it!  I have no idea on value of these unfortunately.


----------



## nhpharm (Aug 3, 2020)

I find a lot of them in Galveston.  Hot sauce or similar, I believe.  Not much value...I sell them for $1 each at the Houston bottle show.  There are several other bottles I dig often with the same name on the base...appear to have been quite popular in Texas.


----------

